# Utah or Colorado?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Need more info? What type of riding do you want to do out West? Huck your meat off of cliffs, freeride pow, steeps, what is it you want to do?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I Don't know Colorado could be way crowded just because it is Colorado; but Utah has all those crazy mormons trying to marry like 30 people.......Don't man choices choices. But yea more info on what kind of riding your lookin to do would help make the choice easier and what ability level the group riders are at.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Don't kid yourself. Utah get's crazy crowded too. It just depends on what resorts you are going too. Say Crested Butte vs A-Basin in Colorado, or Snowbird vs Snobasin in Utah. Just a matter of location.

Still we need to know what the OP wants to do. 

Also what do you want for after shred activities?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

We're about intermediate level, we're not a crowd searching for steep runs, I'm looking for long, powerdery freeride runs.. and I'm new to these forums, so pardon my ignorance but what does POW mean? 

Not sure if any of you are familiar with Tremblant in Montreal but it has a very cute village with a bit of a nightlife, bars, lounges right in the village area. I'm looking for a very relaxed time, not a crazy clubber, but would want to chill in a bar/lounge afterwards with a good vibe after shred activities...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pow=powder...

Ok, being that you're intermediate and you want powder. My number one spot would be Powder Mountain Utah by Ogden. It's about an hour for Salt Lake City. If you stay in Eden, you can hop a bus and in 10 minutes you are there. Snobasin is about a 15-20 minute drive at the most and it's also a great spot. Not crowded, and Utah get's a lot of snow. Not much of a village or bar scene though. You might also look at Solitude by Salt Lake. A little more busy, maybe a bit more of a scene there, though I wouldn't count on it. Getting a real drink, or buying real alcohol to bring home can be a bit of a challenge there. Fantastic terrain, but the liquor laws suck.

In Colorado, Wolf Creek would be #1 for pow. Plenty of terrain for intemediates though it isn't a huge place. You can get real drinks at the bar there, Pagosa Springs is about 15 minutes away and probably where you would want to stay. A small mountain town, not really a resort village. Good places to eat and bars can be found there, plus liquor stores that are not state run. Lift tix are inexpensive. They also get Utah snow totals down there and with the higher altitude the powder lasts longer. Make it mid week right after a storm and you can probably find pow all week long.

For a more resort ski town feel, Steamboat or Aspen would be my choices. Steamboat is a kewl cowboy town, and the resort get's one of the higher snowfalls in Colorado. Lot's of intermediate terrain and a sweet town.

Aspen is the ski town in the US. Everything apres there is fantastic. 4 mountains to choose from, lot's of money, but a very friendly atmosphere. The only resort I've been to where after sharing a chair with locals, they would ask me how my run was when I ran into them on laps. Not as much snow there, but when they do get snow, it's fantastic. 

Vail is the last spot I would consider. Big, wide open, lot's of intermediate terrain. Denver crowds on weekends though.

Steamboat down to the Vail options will cost a bit more money for tix and lodging. Steamboat being the place you could save the most on lodging and maybe lift tix.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

That was very helpful!! 

Thanks so much!! I think I'll go for Steamboat!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Let me clarify, between Vail, Aspen, and Steamboat, they are all little bit more on the pricey side. I think between the three, you can get the best deals at the 'boat.

and yw.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

steamboat springs!!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Utah's got great light weight snow and most of the runs are still within the tree line. Colorodo is a bit heavier with more above the tree line open runs. In terms of Apres activitives, Utah is kind of a dud due to the liquor laws out there so if you're looking to do anything other board and stare at hot young Mormon blondes who are like robots trying to get you to convert to being a Mormon colorodo is the better choice. I do love the Utah snow though!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

If your not set on Utah or Co , Whistler is a great place to go. I've been to Tremblant. Whislter is much better, boarding and nightlife.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I love both Utah and Colorado. I've definitely spent more time here in Colorado because I live here but I've probably got 100 days or so under my belt in Utah and they were hand in hand it seemed. My favorite mountain of all time is Wolf Creek Colorado. That is just because of the terrain, they are never busy, and in the spring they just get pounded with snow. I will have to lean towards Colorado if I had to pick one but not because of snow or mountains, but because of personal preference of overall environment, or maybe just because people in Colorado just have more fun lol. (No offense to anyone on the board from utah, its just my experience).

That last pic from mpdsnowman is a great representation of what I can almost always find at Loveland or Wolf Creek. If you like steeps there is plenty of that as well, but correctly said, Utah does seem a little steeper in general.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

the nightlife blows hardcore here in salt lake, but if im correct, colorado tends to get a bunch of small storms usually not totalling over 6", whereas here we will get huge dumps of 1' to 3' occasionally. the way you ride, sounds like you would be really happy with solitude in salt lake, cause it is consistently empty, and honeycomb canyon has some pretty awesome powder runs. in utah, if you work for it, you can always find powder.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Hmmm~~ Ok...It's going to be Colorado for sure! Beaver Creek??


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

invadesaturn said:


> the nightlife blows hardcore here in salt lake, but if im correct, colorado tends to get a bunch of small storms usually not totalling over 6", whereas here we will get huge dumps of 1' to 3' occasionally. the way you ride, sounds like you would be really happy with solitude in salt lake, cause it is consistently empty, and honeycomb canyon has some pretty awesome powder runs. in utah, if you work for it, you can always find powder.


Actually snow totals are incorrect. While the 6" out of a storm is not uncommon, that cycle typically lasts for days on end. 4-6" a day for a week makes for good riding. Plus plenty of storms well over a foot. 16"-24" days are very common in the winter. Utah does get more overall snow, but with the higher altitude and colder temps here, it's pretty much a wash in my experience. Still if you want a 3ft powder day, it's more likely to happen in Utah than Colorado.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

xboardfanx said:


> Hmmm~~ Ok...It's going to be Colorado for sure! Beaver Creek??



Beaver Creek is a pretty 'effin sweet resort. Everything is below treeline, but man do they have hidden stashes. Problems are that it's a ritzy resort therefore pricey. If you can find a good deal your lift tix will also be good at Vail which is just up the road. Be warned though, cheap lodging, and cheap lift tix will probably not be found. The day rate at Vail/Beaver Creek is North of $80 a day this season. So finding a good deal of tickets will be key.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't know about the rest of the people, but we had a trip out to Park City, UT last year and it was a blast. We went at the end of January, early February and the snow was great. Not too crowded, and the nightlight was great. Plenty of bars, some clubs, just overall a good time. The only caveat is the beer is max 3.2%, but they solve that problem by giving you twice the amount of beer in one large mug.

Lots of South American people in UT during the winter (their summer). We had a good time, and don't let the Mormons scare you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

UT: Pros: Speed of Travel due to the proximity of so many mtns close to SLC
Cons: Liquor Laws make beers either less potent or more expensive
I've always had a great time in Park City and surrounding areas. The liquor isn't as strong but the riding is fantastic.

CO: Pros: Awesome resorts, great apres and nightlife
Cons: Takes forever to drive to the resorts from Denver Airport
Telluride is awesome but takes a full day travel. Brekenridge can't be beat for nightlife. Winter Park is affordable and fun.

Let us know where you end up going.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Forever? 90 minutes are less to most resorts. It's a fairly close drive. Utah is 30-45 minutes granted, but unless you are going to the remote resorts from DIA, you can fly in and ride the same day. No problem. 

Still, as I've said before, Utah is probably the best traveling bang for your buck...


----------

